# Turning Challenge Sticky list



## ripjack13

This will be an ongoing list of the turning challenges we have going on here in the Turning Section of the forum.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bud Vase Trio Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Mortar and Pestle Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Gavel & Block - Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Inside-Out Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Fall Turning Challenge multi-axis​


----------



## ripjack13

"Things That Grow" Turning Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Lidded Vessel (with finial) Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Smoking Pipe - Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

Next turning challenge


----------



## ripjack13

June/July Turning Challenge - Enhancements​


----------



## ripjack13

Winter 2021 Turning and Woodworking challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

January 2022 Woodturning Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

February 2022 Turning Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

April / May Turning Challenge​


----------



## ripjack13

June Turning Challenge - The Redo​


----------



## ripjack13

July Turning Challenge - Live Edge Spindle/Endgrain​


----------

